# Mountain Goat Hightail Ale Clone Ag Recipe ?



## beerdrinkingbob (18/9/10)

Hi guys,

I know this thread was done about a year ago (Mountain Goat Hightail Ale - Ag Recipe Suggestion?), not that i have worked out how to link yet, feel free to hijack the thread with a couple of screens shots, i won't take offense!!

Anyway I love the Hightail Ale and would love to bash one out, has anyone made any good progress on a hightail clone? 

Cheers BDB  

Below is a reply from mountain Goat about the percentages of the grain Bill from the thread a year ago.

Hi Phil, Thanks for your email, we always love to hear from Goat stokers around the place. They say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, so consider us flattered! The Hightail is roughly 88% Traditional Ale malt as a base, 8% pale crystal malt and 3% medium crystal malt for some body, colour and biscuity goodness with about 1% roast malt for some colour and a touch of roast character. We bitter with Pride of Ringwood and use Cascade as our aroma hops. I hope this helps! Cheers and beers,Jayne


----------



## manticle (18/9/10)

That's about as much detail as you need to knock one out I reckon. A great response from the brewery to give percentages - just got to suss the IBU which you can estimate by drinking some.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (18/9/10)

manticle said:


> That's about as much detail as you need to knock one out I reckon. A great response from the brewery to give percentages - just got to suss the IBU which you can estimate by drinking some.




I thought so too.

I've been playing around in brewsmith with it already, going to a brew club tomorrow so might do some investigation there too.

If i took a stab i would have thought it was about 30 ibu's <_< from my very limited AG experience....


----------



## bullsneck (18/9/10)

Anyone want to have a guess at IBUs?


----------



## manticle (18/9/10)

32.568


----------



## lastdrinks (18/9/10)

manticle said:


> 32.568




Close but its 32.569


----------



## bum (18/9/10)

You done got zinged, manticle!


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (18/9/10)

lastdrinks said:


> Close but its 32.569




I actually meant to say 30ish....... h34r: but just for good measure i went out and brought six, still have a deer with no eyes!!


----------



## fcmcg (18/9/10)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> I actually meant to say 30ish....... h34r: but just for good measure i went out and brought six, still have a deer with no eyes!!


Robbie...your doin ok for an ex XXXX and Tui drinker...lol h34r:


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (19/9/10)

fergthebrewer said:


> Robbie...your doin ok for an ex XXXX and Tui drinker...lol h34r:



You can call me a lot of things gus, top bloke, piss head but a XXXX drinker, that's a low blow........ :icon_vomit:


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein (9/10/13)

has anyone had any progress on this recipe? did you end up brewing it OP? :chug:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/5/14)

Going to give this a try as I have a shite load of POR flowers, lots of POR based beers coming up!

I'm sitll in cahoots with whether to use the "No Chill" check box in Brewmate, I have always been ticking it but I don't have a reference point to decide if it makes a noticeable difference. Might need to do a side by side later this year!

Hightail Ale
Australian Dark/Old Ale
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.833
Total Hops (g): 70.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 9.8 (EBC): 19.3
Bitterness (IBU): 34.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
4.253 kg Pale Malt (88%)
0.387 kg Crystal 10 (8.01%)
0.145 kg Crystal 60 (3%)
0.048 kg Roasted Barley (0.99%)
Hop Bill
----------------
20.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.3 g/L)


----------

